# Art - and a new Language



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I've just watched the last fifteen minutes of a painting contest on BBC1

Apparently they are amateur painters all vying to get to a Final and probably win a prize.

But when it came to the judging of the paintings I found there isn't just English, Scottish, Welsh and Irish and a variety of Foreign languages spoken in the UK but also something called 'Absolute B*llocks'.

The Judges talked about the paintings in a language so far removed from conventional 'English' as to begobbledegook of the highest order - Stanley Unwin would have been proud of them.

Please watch next weeks offering and see if you agree that to be an Expert on Art you need to talk like a **** and because no-one understands what the heck you've said you can get away with spouting absolute b*llocks!

And I presume the Judges get paid with our Licence Fee!

Rant over.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

KeithChesterfield said:


> I've just watched the last fifteen minutes of a painting contest on BBC1
> 
> Apparently they are amateur painters all vying to get to a Final and probably win a prize.
> 
> ...


I feel the same about the language of football, or indeed most sports, and possibly many other pursuits that I don't have an interest in.

I am interested in art though, so It's possible I've acquired some or many of the concepts and vocabulary you refer to, either by just absorbing them or bothering consciously to learn them. Didn't see the programme though so can't say for sure.

Chris


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

KeithChesterfield said:


> ................ But when it came to the judging of the paintings I found there isn't just English, Scottish, Welsh and Irish and a variety of Foreign languages spoken in the UK but also something called 'Absolute B*llocks'.
> 
> The Judges talked about the paintings in a language so far removed from conventional 'English' as to begobbledegook of the highest order - Stanley Unwin would have been proud of them. ...............


We're watching this programme too and thought the same as you, but a talented artist friend said his art group felt the comments were generally right. So although I love art, I clearly know very little about it.

Don't ask me my views on the contestants' draughtsmanship skills as I'm probably wrong about that as well. :frown2:


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I watched it and as usual the experts, IMO ,were talking a load of b*l**** . :frown2:
.


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

As a keen Art lover (and lapsed artist) I have watched the show from the beginning and yes the judges or "critics" talk a lot of blocks, art is subjective at the best of times and you will never get two people having the same opinion on any artists work, one of the judges likes to show off tips on drawing but his efforts look worse than any of the contestants (and some of them have been dire). Bring back "water colour challenge" I say.


Jim.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I watched some of it but found it very boring .......


........ it was like watching paint dry. >>


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm currently punting a reality series to Ch4 who seem to have really mastered the "totally mindless television" concept.

The idea is that the public nominate a selection of "celebrities" to be dropped (and I really do mean "dropped") into Kielder Water by helicopter.

The working title so far is "The Great British F*** Off - we won't get you out of there"


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, I've just watched the programme on iPlayer and found that generally I could understand what was being said, even if I didn't always agree with it. 

I remember when I was young trying to read columns, I think in the Evening Standard, by their resident art critic and I couldn't make head or tail of them. They also seemed really pretentious to me. I didn't find 'The Big Painting Challenge like that at all. The contestants were set challenges based on specific criteria, and judged using concepts that I thought were reasonably general and understandable: perspective, balance, light, tone, composition, etc. 

I do agree that, when you look at a painting or piece of art, whether you like it or not is a completely subjective response. Not unlike whether you like the look or the taste of a cake in the Bake Off. But I believe it's possible to be reasonably objective when judged against fairly narrow criteria e.g. is the perspective right? Or is the cake sufficiently moist? Generally, succeeding in these criteria isn't sufficient for creating great, or even good, art, but is does mean that the various skills needed are focused on and learned.


Chris


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

Last night's episode was the first one I have watched all the way through. Although the formula is similar to other programmes like Bake Off I think the artists taking part show some pluck by doing so. I tend to like the paintings the judges don't!!! Because its a competition you are bound to get the judges playing good cop/bad cop but that is what they are paid to do. I could see what they were getting at with no difficulty. Its either a format you like or one you don't like, if its the latter perhaps best not to watch as it will frustrate. 

David


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

As a rather poor amateur artist I have found the series quite well presented and certainly challenging for the contestants. Often the two judges conflict with their views of particular efforts but I wouldn't envy any of the participants although I can't believe statements like "I've never used watercolours" and then produce a painting in three hours far better than I can do after several years:serious:

It has certainly provided some lively discussion at the art group I go to :laugh: 

I've never watched a bake off programme so can't compare 

Each to their own I say!

Steve


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

ChrisandJohn said:


> Well, I've just watched the programme on iPlayer and found that generally I could understand what was being said, even if I didn't always agree with it.
> 
> I remember when I was young trying to read columns, I think in the Evening Standard, by their resident art critic and I couldn't make head or tail of them. They also seemed really pretentious to me. I didn't find 'The Big Painting Challenge like that at all. The contestants were set challenges based on specific criteria, and judged using concepts that I thought were reasonably general and understandable: perspective, balance, light, tone, composition, etc.
> 
> ...


I'd love some of Picasso's (or whatever's) stuff to be anonymously (if it were possible) slipped into something like this for judgment.
It could be quite enlightening.


----------

